# Talking about sex



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

I read somewhere else that a couple is making out every night to help reconnect sexually. I text my wife and asked her what she thought about that, and she didn't respond. She went on to text about other things, and ignored my request. I asked if she got it and she said yes she will read about it later. I told her it bothers me that she ignores me when I try and bring up any suggestions that work on sex issues. She said she was sorry, and told me that my smoking affects her desires to be intimate with me. I told her ok, we can talk about my smoking tonight if we can get a plan of action to close the gap between us sexually. She said ok.

She typically says that she will work on things, but she will just think about it, and not take action. This has frustrated me very much. For my birthday a couple weeks ago when asked what I wanted, I asked to have some time to shop for sex toys together. This didn't happen, and when I expressed my disappointment, she said she would make time, but not dice...

We are currently intimate once every 7-10 days or so. I would like to start doing some other things besides just having sex in our bed with the lights off at night. 

She has made some effort on the frequency, and is being more active as well. How can I address this with her without sounding like I am bashing our current sex?


----------



## abigailkrn (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish my husband did that! I love sex with my husband and generally want it more than him. Are you sure you are really getting her off? These are the things that really turn me on!
1. While holding her face in your hands, tell her you love her and want to be inside of her all the while gently kissing her eyes, ears and neck.
2. Tell her graphically what turns you on and then ask her what turns her on.
3. Ask her to show you with her hands, Tell her it turns you on to watch.
4. Spend alot of time kissing her slowly and passionaltly all over her body.
5. Tell her she smells and tastes good and that you want more of it.
6. Don't go straight to her clit. It can become too sensitive to enjoy the stimulation. Instead lick around it while SLOWLY fingering her. Tease her, Tease her, Tease her!!!!! 
7. Do it in a candle lit room. It doesn't matter how fine we are, women never feel we look good enough compared to all the beautiful women on TV and in magazines.
8. While pleasuring her moan and tell her how hot she is. Do the same when she is pleasuring you.
9. Always look into her eyes especially when you are inside of her.
10. Make sure you are clean. It's a big turn off to smell someones ass or other body odor. Don't forget those teeth. The same goes for her as well.

I hope this helps. Now I'm horny and must find my husband.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Smoking is a bother to her try brushing your teeth after every puff, and some gargal of mouth wash. Don't smoke for a few hours before bed. Do not smoke in your home or car and always blow the smoke away from you. Shower before bed. Ask your doctor about medication to quit smoking and try hypnosis.

draconis


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

abigailkrn said:


> I wish my husband did that! I love sex with my husband and generally want it more than him. Are you sure you are really getting her off? These are the things that really turn me on!
> 1. While holding her face in your hands, tell her you love her and want to be inside of her all the while gently kissing her eyes, ears and neck.
> 2. Tell her graphically what turns you on and then ask her what turns her on.
> 3. Ask her to show you with her hands, Tell her it turns you on to watch.
> ...


 Oh too funny ! Turned yourself on didn't ya, hun.







This is as good as any soap or romanace book. 
Oh, thanks a lot, hun..now I will have to take a cold shower. :rofl:


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

draconis said:


> Smoking is a bother to her try brushing your teeth after every puff, and some gargal of mouth wash. Don't smoke for a few hours before bed. Do not smoke in your home or car and always blow the smoke away from you. Shower before bed. Ask your doctor about medication to quit smoking and try hypnosis.
> 
> draconis


We have two small children, and I don't smoke in the house. I don't smoke in the cars if anyone is in the car with me. I brush my teeth regularly, and use mouth wash. I am a considerate smoker, and these are issues that do not answer the question I am looking to have answered.

She wants me to stop smoking. I want to work on our sex life. Sex is a sourse of stress for me. During a low stress time last year I stopped cold turkey, and would do that again. I am asking for advice on how to talk to her about my need for sexual diversity without bashing the sex we currently have, or downplaying the progress she has made.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

abigailkrn said:


> I wish my husband did that! I love sex with my husband and generally want it more than him. Are you sure you are really getting her off? These are the things that really turn me on!
> 1. While holding her face in your hands, tell her you love her and want to be inside of her all the while gently kissing her eyes, ears and neck.
> 2. Tell her graphically what turns you on and then ask her what turns her on.
> 3. Ask her to show you with her hands, Tell her it turns you on to watch.
> ...



Wow, you seem to have a lot of pent up sexual energy there! I will note on #10. I am a bit on the metro-sexual side, and have excellent hygiene.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

mommy22 said:


> Well, what do you want? What fantasies do you have? Could you guide her into them without saying anything? Sometimes, if I want to do it somewhere else in the house, I don't say anything. I just grab his hand and pull him in the direction. The idea of not knowing what I'm up to is a real turn on for him. You don't need to complain or let on that anything's wrong with the way things are currently. Just take action. Go to an adult store and see if you can find an erotic massage book. Buy some massage oils (be careful where you use them on her body). There are fun adult games there too. If you're comfortable with toys, use something to get her going and then take it from there. I promise that if you shop in one of those stores, there's no shortage of ideas.


I have a ton of fantasies! I love toys, and they used to be a part of our sex life. They have not been integrated back for quite some time. She will use a vibrator on herself in certain positions. 

When I guide her, she has said numerous times that she doesn't like when I do that. If she wants to do that, she will. However, if I don't guide, things don't happen.

I am very open about what I would like to try, and what I would like to do. She already knows. I am looking for a good way to have a good discussion about how to start actually doing these things.


----------



## askpuss (Oct 10, 2008)

You know, sometimes talking about sex doesn't lead to actually having it. You could talk till you're blue in the face about all the things you would like to try in bed with her, but that isn't going to make it happen or her willing to make it happen. Instead of talking about it, why not just produce what you want to happen when you go to bed. 

Now obviously you need to gauge the willingness for intimacy before you head to bed, if she seems exhausted or you're exhausted, maybe just cuddling, some light kissing and touching before heading off to sleep. But if both of you have enough energy to spice it up, give a few of these ideas a try. 

Go to a sex toy website and pick out a couple of sexy board games, I do think they carry these things in stores like Spencer's too if you have one in your mall. While you are toy shopping, pick up a vibrating penis ring, a face strap dildo (those are just much easier on your arms when down south), and maybe a pair of remote control vibrating panties for her (you get control of the remote! And they can be worn around the house or even out side the house...great fun!) 

Now that you have some equipment how do you implement them in the bedroom. There really isn't any need to talk about it. Obviously your wife is willing to have intercourse once a week or so, if you increase it to maybe twice, you might be a little happier. Sex is one of those things that doesn't always have to be discussed, but is sometimes just better when done. 

Set the mood- Candles or a small lamp with a colored shade in the corner can give you enough light to see but dark enough for her (and most likely her self consciousness) to be comfortable. 

Get the toys- Now you don't have to use only store bought toys, long fluffy feathers, soft scarves, and men's ties can be great fun in the bedroom. Tie her hands above her head gently at first(so she could get out if she really wanted to) then maybe when she is comfortable with trusting you, you can tie them so she can't get out of them. Blindfold her. Tickle her with feathers, touch her, feed her fruit or chocolate, maybe even get some low fat cool whip to put on her and eat off. (Low fat cool whip is less sticky than whipped cream.) Do not put sugary things in her vaginal area it can cause a bacterial infection or encourage a yeast infection!!! 

Encourage her to take turns, you give her pleasure (maybe even an orgasm or two, then untie her, or whatever you may have been doing, and tell her what you would like...say I would really like you to start at my feet and give me a rub down...provide her with some oils or something and just sit back and enjoy. 

You can also do these kinds of things without having actual intercourse, but could just have oral sex at this point, mutual masturbation, or just enjoy touching each other's bodies. Don't push the intercourse action, but I bet she will want it when you are done. 

Invest in a tantric sex book. Tantric sex can seem a little silly at first, but some of the massages and techniques are not just for orgasming (though you will end up having some mind blowing ones) it is about making a connection. Read the book together in bed before going to sleep. You don't have to try it all out at once, but just reading about it might get you both in the mood to give it a try. 

Buy a couple of outfits. Get yourself and her an outfit of some type of fantasy you have, then give it to her one morning (do this in the morning to prepare for that night.) Ask her to wear it for you tonight before bed, and to come to bed a little early. Don't give her a whole lot of detail other than the character you have in mind for her to play, it could be naughty nurse, school girl, bad cop, whatever floats your boat. If she seems a little objectionable just say it will be fun, and if it turns out to be really stupid she never has to do it again! Once you get her to agree, plan out the type of role playing you want to do that night and get into character for her when you go to bed. Maybe you want to be dominated, maybe you want to dominate her, just make sure you don't go too far, no pain unless you want done to you (cause not everyone is into it), but introduce her to this idea slowly. Then after you have a fun night of role playing, ask her to come up with a set up that she fantasizes about and go along with hers. 

Play in bed. One thing that people forget is the fun in sex. Sex doesn't always have to be serious or hot, it can be fun, playful and full of laughter. Tickling, teasing, and giggling with each other in bed can be a great turn on and can lead to some really nice sex. 

Give her the throw down. Now here is a part that most women won't admit to liking out loud but secretly love. We love being dominated, I don't know any women who would say no to a hot movie star guy tossing them on a bed, tearing their clothes off them, and going to town. That doesn't mean pouncing her and immediately throwing your sausage in her, but touching, kissing passionately, and holding her down a little while on top of her can be a big turn on for women, because it is manly, animalistic, and hot. 

Don't leave out body parts. Now not all women like anal, but most like having some attention paid to that area...digitally of course. But also toes, ears, navel, arm pits, the underside of the breast, and the small of the back are all extremely sensitive areas on a women and should have attention paid to them. 

Don't wait for the bedroom to start the seduction. Many men mess the fact that the seduction of their wife must start while the sun is up and their clothes are on. It doesn't mean you have to remember to pick up the dry-cleaning, though that will help your cause, it means you have to flirt, engage, and be proactive in communication with her. If she wants you to do something for her, don't forget about, put it off, or whine about doing it, just do it. That way when you want her to do something for you, say give you head in bed one night, she would feel guilty in not obliging you since you always follow through for her. 

Talk and laugh with her as often as possible, this makes women feel more connected to their men and thus more sexually motivated towards them. While she is doing something with her back turned to you, walk behind her and kiss her neck, or reach around and grope her boobs (so long as you are not in public) and whisper how much you want her. Try to turn her on during the day, so that she is ready for sex come night fall. Better yet, try having morning sex...sex during the day is usually the best. 


If none of the that works, then you have a problem on your hands, and might have to resign to the idea of plain boring sex ever 7 -10 days. 

Puss


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for detailed response Puss! Amazing insight, and very good. I will say that I am very attentive, and I do not just try and hop on in as it may be. We have tried most of what you suggested in the past. I am looking to get back to where our sex life was 3-4 years ago. We have toys, outfits, etc... They are just sitting in a drawer collecting dust.

We went to a counselor last night, and she is depressed. We are going to start going together for weekly sessions. I think that her depression is what is holding her back at this point. I am going to go with her, and help as much as I can with the therapist and put my sexual needs on the back burner for now (know of any good porn?). hehehe


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

Askpuss,

OMG are you in my mind! I wish my husband would do all of the about especially buy me sex toys, but i don't think that would ever happen. He said he doesn't want anyone to think he is buying it for himself or view him as gay... Whatever!!!

I especially love the idea with the remote control vibrating panties.


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

loveandmarriage said:


> Askpuss,
> 
> OMG are you in my mind! I wish my husband would do all of the about especially buy me sex toys, but i don't think that would ever happen. He said he doesn't want anyone to think he is buying it for himself or view him as gay... Whatever!!!
> 
> I especially love the idea with the remote control vibrating panties.


I have bought my wife a drawer full of toys and they mostly collect dust. I was thinking of giving them to the needy... 

I have talked to my wife about the remote control panties. I would love to have those too! I would love to put the remote under my leg and let it go until she came while at dinner somewhere.


----------



## askpuss (Oct 10, 2008)

Your welcome Dancing, advice is what I do and I am a bit of a sexpert. 

It is ironic how men who tend to have problems with their women in the bedroom also have women who are depressed. 

I have been depressed. It sucks and I wouldn't recommend it for my worst enemies dog! The problem is that traditional psychology focuses on the feelings of depression, and medicating people for it as if it is a dis-ease. (I split the word disease on purpose, because it is just that a not at ease state of being) 

99% of women's depression stems from over active self absorbed thoughts. The other 1% just had babies and have a right to be depressed due to hormones. Of those 99% of women, about 1/3 have some sort of irregular periods. Why is it that so many women with depressed behaviors also have hormones that fluctuate wildly? If these women actually asked their gynos about the problem they wouldn't be depressed they would have their hormones under check and feel much better. The other 2/3's of the women that have "depression" do nothing more than think themselves into a tizzy. That is all it is. Our brain chemicals are a reaction to neurological activities, so if we are constantly thinking negative thoughts, our brains start to produce the "depression" chemicals and thus further our physical feelings of the depressed state of mind (tired, unmotivated, low sex drive, loss of interest in activities.) 

The key to getting over being depressed is to stop the negative thought processes. Unfortunately conventional therapy doesn't actually address this issue as the cause of the depressed feeling but as a result of it. In turn all this does is extend the patients use of their services and dependency on psycho-active drugs. The mood enhancers don't actually fix the problem, but they will make you high as a kite, but it is a legal high. 

Do you know what most women's negative thoughts focus on? How much they don't like themselves. It doesn't matter what they don't like, it just matters that it is self focused negativity. The next in line for depressed thoughts tend to be hopelessness, usually situationally motivated, like lack of love, lack of money, lack of whatever... but then it always falls back on how they are a failure for not having these things. 

Your wife needs to learn to love herself. I say this to people all the time when they are thinking of getting married, Do you love yourself? Because if you don't love yourself you can never love anyone else properly. 

Everyone has a sex drive. Plain and simple fact that we are motivated to reproduce thus we all have a sex drive. The levels of sex drive might vary, but in general women want to do it as often as possible for two weeks out of the month, every month until menopause. During the week of the period women's drive is low, due to low hormones. It builds to it's peak 11-15 days from the start of the period. After that point it starts to wane until the period starts again. This is the way it is supposed to be if we didn't have all these mental issues. 

Men are on a three month cycle. Every three months men will generally have a few days to a week where their sex drive is a little low and in some men non existent. Most men write it off to not being able to get it and other things on their mind, but men have a hormone cycle too. After men peak between the ages of 18-24 their testosterone starts to wane every year. It is normally not overly noticeable to most men, except for the fact that maybe every other thought isn't about sex, but that ever fourth thought is about sex. LOL Some men into their 70's and 80's might still have the desire, but their equipment doesn't work quite as well anymore. 

So your wife might have one of many problems...She probably has low self esteem for some aspect of herself. She feels inadequate, which not having enough of a sex drive to keep up with you might also be adding to it. Her feelings of not being able to please you might also add to her thoughts of being a failure. Other things in her life might also add to it. In total she is a mess of self doubt and hatred. That is what she needs to fix, then the sex drive will follow. 

Unfortunately you can't help her fix these things. I recommended to Nine E in his thread to pick up Dr.William Glasser's Choice Theory book, there is also two books by Glasser on Marriage. I would suggest googling Glasser and going to his website, I do believe there is also a geopage on Choice theory. It might be worth getting for your wife to read, but also read it yourself, especially the marriage ones. Glasser's site also can help you locate a doctor who went through his training program. I would recommend using one of those doctors in your area, because they will help you in a shorter amount of time compared to traditional therapy (saving you money and time) and your wife will get much more out of it. 

Sex issues for most couples are just the tip of the emotional mess ice berg. I guess I could complain that I don't get enough loving from my hubby, but our issues are totally situational, as in ability to be alone (cause we prefer day time sex,) and some mechanical issues (our bed isn't overly conducive to a chubby hubby pounding away--memory foam, great for sleeping, sucky for sex LOL.) I prefer to not have the kids home when we do it, because I like to be loud...so again the alone thing comes into play. As you can see, I have no emotional issues with nookie, and my hubby has as much drive as 30 year old man should. We have normal problems of that nature. There is no underlying issue. In your case, you have an underlying issue, and frankly if your woman is depressing, then you are lucky to get it as often as you do. 

I don't like the term depression either, I picked this up from Glasser, because we are actually in the act of depressing, or in a state of mind that is depressed. 

You can help your wife out in a few ways that doesn't involve discussing her issues, or addressing her thought processes. You can do things to show her that you love her and think she is valuable. Compliment often, but don't make them over the top. I know when I was called beautiful I would scoff it off, but hot and sexy are different and more acceptable. Being show that I was wanted, like groping, flirting, and eyeballing (letting her see you check her out) those make women feel like they are wanted. Another thing, that surprisingly my husband did for me, was to ask a friend to hit on your wife. It might seem extreme, but you are in control of the situation, you ask the friend to say something slightly inappropriate, or to eyeball her, or tell her how good she looks...this helps boost her self esteem, but make sure it is a friend you would trust naked with your wife (meaning he is extremely trustworthy.) 

Buy your wife a massage from a professional. I can't tell you how a self conscious woman feels getting naked with a male massage therapist. Don't get jealous of it, because they are (well almost always) very professional. Get your wife size appropriate sexy clothes and let her wear them out of the house! You want men to look at her, not because she will cheat, but to show her how sexy she is, and trust me this works, only as long as you don't get jealous but confirm that she is sexy. 

Compliment her on her abilities, her mothering, her skills...anything you can find to give her a compliment on then give it. This will build her self esteem. Also encourage her to try something new, a hobby, a job, a club, something. Encourage her to step out of her routine and explore her abilities. 

Once you get her self esteem issues in check her depression will lift and her sex drive will come back with a vengeance. Then you might not be able to keep up with her! Pray for that day! lol

I will be on here from time to time, but if you would like to talk to me I do have my own forum or you can email me from my website. 

Puss


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

askpuss said:


> Buy your wife a massage from a professional. I can't tell you how a self conscious woman feels getting naked with a male massage therapist. Don't get jealous of it, because they are (well almost always) very professional. Get your wife size appropriate sexy clothes and let her wear them out of the house! You want men to look at her, not because she will cheat, but to show her how sexy she is, and trust me this works, only as long as you don't get jealous but confirm that she is sexy.
> 
> Compliment her on her abilities, her mothering, her skills...anything you can find to give her a compliment on then give it. This will build her self esteem. Also encourage her to try something new, a hobby, a job, a club, something. Encourage her to step out of her routine and explore her abilities.
> 
> ...



I think that I make a lot of effort to compliment her in many areas, as I know she has self confidence issues. I am very curious about your massage comment. I don't get jealous about those kind of things. My company has a massage therapist on staff, and I get regular massages. Can you elaborate a little on your thoughts on a self conscious woman feels when getting a massage from a man?

As far as the depression issues, she isn't going to take medication yet, and she is going to try a different approach. She is taking some vitamins (omega 3 and immino acid), she is working out now, and she is going to find an activity for just her, and therapy.


----------



## Honey (Sep 2, 2008)

loveandmarriage said:


> Askpuss,
> 
> OMG are you in my mind! I wish my husband would do all of the about especially buy me sex toys, but i don't think that would ever happen. He said he doesn't want anyone to think he is buying it for himself or view him as gay... Whatever!!!
> 
> I especially love the idea with the remote control vibrating panties.


:lol::rofl:

How about the ones you can eat?


----------



## askpuss (Oct 10, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> I think that I make a lot of effort to compliment her in many areas, as I know she has self confidence issues. I am very curious about your massage comment. I don't get jealous about those kind of things. My company has a massage therapist on staff, and I get regular massages. Can you elaborate a little on your thoughts on a self conscious woman feels when getting a massage from a man?
> 
> As far as the depression issues, she isn't going to take medication yet, and she is going to try a different approach. She is taking some vitamins (omega 3 and immino acid), she is working out now, and she is going to find an activity for just her, and therapy.




I took Massage Therapy classes in college, thought about doing it professionally because I have the magic touch. But, I failed out of anatomy and physiology because I had a sucky teacher. 

Anyway, my MT teacher was a man, and everyone in the class had to do one massage with him. We stripped down to our underpants, and it is very unnerving to have another man who isn't your husband touching your naked body, at least at first. But, as a woman who has had children, has cellulite, and stretch marks, having another man who is objective touch you can be, well quite the self esteem booster, especially when he isn't making grossed out sounds like you would expect him to. 

It isn't a sexual feeling, but an intimate one, where someone else is touching your body not grossed out by it. Most women who have had children or have a poor body image, can benefit from having a massage from a male therapist. 


I have a question for you.... Does your wife act as if sleeping with you is a chore? Like does she only give it to you once a week or so just to shut you up? 

There is a problem with expectation when it comes to sex. Like setting a specific number of times you need it a week. You want sex, you need intimacy. They are two different things. Intercourse can be intimate, but intimacy can be anything from talking, touching, kissing, holding, or just a look. As a man you find validation through sexual intercourse, the approval, appreciation, and acceptance you desire. But a woman gets these things differently. 

Sex shouldn't be a scheduled event, and quantity doesn't replace quality. You can have large amounts of sex, but if it isn't all that great, then it isn't going to be satisfying. 

You also have to realize that as a man, your satisfaction with sex is different than a woman's. We can orgasm multiple times and our orgasms can last for up to five minutes (though most last about a minute.) A man's lasts for about 7 seconds and is never quite as satisfying. So a man's orgasm, yes is the end result, but the road to it is generally what makes the sex satisfying. 

One way to make you more satisfied with sex is actually prolonging intercourse when you do have a sexual encounter with your wife. Have her tease you up and down the scale. Let me explain the scale: While naked, she would tease your body and make you aroused to about a level of 2 (on a scale of 1-10, 10 being orgasm.) Then she would address your member and bring you up and down the scale, going from 2-3, let you cool off, 2-4, let you cool off, 2-5, and so forth until she gets to a point that you are close to orgasm, like an 8 1/2. Then (preferably after you have already given her an orgasm or two before she works on you) you let yourself cool off to about a 4 then enter her (in whatever position you two prefer) then have intercourse until you orgasm. The orgasm you have, after she has done the scale, will be much more intense and satisfying for you. 

Now, how do you discuss this technique with her, bring it up during casual conversation while face to face. Like "Hey, I read about a new technique that I would love for you to try out on me the next time we are frisky." then give her a boyish grin or some other cutesy look. How you want her to work on your member is up to you...whether orally or manually...or both. 

It kind of sounds like you at one point had a tramp in bed(as all husbands really want) and somewhere along the way she became a boring housewife. You want your tramp back. You want the kink back. You are bored with the habitual sex that you two seem to have fallen into. After years of being married this can happen. Women often don't realize that men get just as bored with plain old scheduled sex as we do. But many women just do it out of habit, or to keep her man remotely happy. 

You're going to have to learn to speak frankly about sex with your wife. She needs to work on her depression, and unfortunately that is not something you have too much of a hand in, unless you're a jerk or something. 

Now, really, after re-reading your posting and seeing some posting from you around other sections of the board, it sounds like your main issue with sex isn't so much not getting often enough, though you would like it a little more often, but that you are bored with it and don't know how to talk to her. 

Don't text your wife with ideas. Sex is something that should be discussed privately in person...so no more texting her or talking to her over the phone. If you are having sex you should be able to talk about it. 

Now your main concern is not wanting to sound like your complaining. But, you are complaining. It is a complaint that you have, you are tired of having sex in the dark in your bed. Though I am not sure where else you want to have it...once you get to a certain age as a woman adventurous sex just really isn't all that appealing. 

If you want to suggest introducing some of the kink back into the bedroom, you have to address the problem, your bored with the sex you are having. This might not make her feel overly great, but being honest is about the only way you can go with it. Now if you are planning on requesting some crazy kinky stuff you might want to think about if it is reasonable or not to request this stuff from your wife and how open she might be to it at this point in life. 

You are probably going to have to just deal with the fact that sex in a bed is simply the most comfortable for a woman. So work with that in mind. Flip the light on when you start getting frisky and don't listen to her objections. Just say I want to see your face while I am "blanking" you. Ask for things...obviously within reason...asking your wife to toss your salad might just turn her off if she isn't into that. You also have to take into consideration what she likes and doesn't like. 

That is pretty much all I can suggest. I don't have all the information, or both sides of the story, so that is the best I can do. 

Puss


----------



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

Honey said:


> :lol::rofl:
> 
> How about the ones you can eat?


At this point our sex life is so boring to me that I am up for just about anything! Even edible panties!


----------

